# Overfeed, it is possible?



## kouma

I am just wondering, if overfeeding is possible and if a piranha would get hurt from overfeeding?

I am asking because today one of my P's (5") ate its feeder and the other P's feeder, and when I tried to balance things by throwing in another feeder for the other poor P, the first P also ate IT!! what a fatso it looks now :smile: it can barely move and its laying low behind a rock just breathing.


----------



## Caesar3283

I don't think they can over eat, but I'm not positive on that. Hopefully someone who knows more about P's over eating will respond, but I would keep dropping feeders in the tank to see how much it takes to fill all your P's up. This way you know how much food to give them when it's feeding time.


----------



## Judazzz

Fish can actually overfeed: maybe not in one go, but if they are fed too much for longer periods of time, they become obese, sluggish and their resistance against diseases and (temporary) bad water conditions decreases.

But as long as you don't overfeed them structurally, it's ok: most piranha owners have seen their little gluttons overfeed themselves and resembling a balloon...


----------



## o snap its eric

feeding too much may get them sick of the food and not eat it again. They will also barf out the food and pollute the tank water


----------



## robrefvik

Last night we fed my 3 RBP's 12 feeder fish and they ate them all in about 2 hours, it was really great, they were HUGE, right now they are not even 2 inches but eat a ton of food. the feeders were minnows, so not too big.


----------



## Coldfire

p's are some of the only fish that will stop eating when they are full. It is not good to continually overfeed your p's, like already stated up top they will stop eating that type of food after a while. Give the p's a while after a feeding like that, my 2 spilo's have eaten 40 small feeders in one evening.


----------



## LaZy

i dont think they can overfeed maybe some mines they jux eat what they can then come back for it later


----------



## mmmike247

No, dont think so, they stop eating when full..


----------

